

Show HN: ThingCounter - You upload an image and we count things for you - SeanOC
https://www.thingcounter.com/

======
Sunlis
> "You upload - We count - Everybody's happy"

I have no idea what this "thing" does. I can't even try it without paying you
$10.

~~~
SeanOC
The homepage could probably use a bit more detail. The idea is you upload a
image, tell us what you need counted in it, and then we get you back a number.

You could use this for gathering statistics about an audience at an event,
inventory counting, or field research. Part of our goal in putting this out is
to see where it will get used.

We'll definitely work on improving the homepage and look at making a free
option.

~~~
Sunlis
A free option might not even be necessary, just a "See how it works" page
would probably suffice. Take us through a common use case, maybe even use that
convention scenario I saw in Saaspire's blog. Take a picture at a convention,
upload it to ThingCounter and ask us to count heads, we get back to you with a
count of heads.

A video would be even better. Videos are very easy to consume, and it is
typically very easy to win people over with a well-done video.

~~~
SeanOC
Awesome, thanks for the feedback!

------
SeanOC
I'm one of the people behind ThingCounter, feel free to ask me any questions.

